# Scope for S&W 657



## b-dog (Nov 12, 2016)

Got a 41 mag smith and thinking about putting a scope on it for hunting. What is involved and what is a decent scope for hand gun.


----------



## Stroker (Nov 12, 2016)

I have used B Square mounts with excellent success on several different handguns. I've got a 2X Nikon on my 686 and a old 2X7 Redfield on a Anaconda. I prefer the 2X Nikon. Never use anything over 4X with the Redfield. My next hunting hand gun will probably have one of the newer holographic sites, I've shot friends hand guns with them and prefer them over traditional scopes.


----------



## b-dog (Nov 17, 2016)

Got my hands on a bushnell elite 2x6x32. From a friend right now until I figure out what I want. He had a holographic site on a shot gun I like But he let me borrow this for a while. Waiting on a mount for my pistol now. Anyone have any experience with these


----------



## frankwright (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes, I have used this scope on my Contender for nine or ten years and it has been a good one. 
But like someone else mentioned, much above 2X is hard to shoot with unless you are at a bench with a rest.

I have a Redhawk with a 30mm Ultradot and it has been great to shoot with.


----------



## b-dog (Nov 18, 2016)

The main reason I want for sort of scope or site is because I cannot see the stock sights at dusk


----------



## frankwright (Nov 20, 2016)

A pistol scope will extend your dawn and dusk hunting a little. Those smaller scopes don't let you hunt a lot later like a 40mm rifle scope but surely help.

A Red Dot last just a bit more than open sights but not a lot. 

I use both and mainly for the same reason. I can't be accurate with open sights past 30-40 yards anymore.

I shot a doe at a measured 106 yards with a .41 mag Redhawk with a forked stick as a rest using a Red Dot.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not to hijack the thread, but I have a like new Weaver 4x pistol scope, rings and N Frame base that would match your stainless finish. Had it on my 629 Classic. PM me if interested. No scratches, perfect glass...stuck with iron sights in my case.


----------

